# Asherman's (scarring)



## JuliHiffins (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone had Asherman's, and if so, have you been able to get pregnant after having the scar tissue treated (removed?)


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi *JuliHiffins*, i've just seen this post, yes i had Asherman's and the scarring had blocked me up so i wasn't getting my period! I had it all removed and my periods returned, this was about 10 years ago now! I'm having DIUI at the moment and there shouldn't be any reasons for me not to fall pregnant! I would get it removed! Good luck


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, yes I had Ashermans syndrome, I needed two operations in the end, they cut away the scarring and put a coil in and I had a months HRT to encourage regrowth of the lining of the womb. I conceived naturally three months after my last operation.  Have you had a look at www.ashermans.org or joined the yahoo support group on there?  There are two Ashermans specialists in the UK, let me know if you want their contact details. 

Best of luck x


----------

